# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Skope bathroom heater??

## Ashwood

Hi, 
Anyone tried the Skope brand of bathroom heaters?? Feedback?? Example: http://www.bathroomwarehouse.com.au/...s/cat_196.html 
They seem to be the only heaters (other than the infra-red lamp heaters) that are designed specifically for use in bathrooms.  
What do you guys generally use for bathrooms? I'm not keen on portable or loose ones as they either take up floor space and may become a hazard for the kids. I like the infrared lamp ones for their super quick heating but the intense light is not good for the bub when we do the nappy change (they tend to stare right into the curious light source). 
Ta

----------


## Smurf

They're very much out of fashion but the old strip heater on the wall does give a good heat if it's the right size and aimed correctly. I've just got heat lamps however.

----------


## Ashwood

Hi Smurf,
Thanks for the reply. I've found some interesting product by Pureheat, an Aussie brand. www.pureheat.com.au 
The Odyssey series looks interesting. The outdoor Fiore series also looks like it would give fantastic heat projection but it has some minimum installation distances (to ceiling, wall, floor) which makes it tricky for indoor applications. 
Feedback from anyone who's used any of these would be great.

----------


## Smurf

Can't comment on the specific model but I've got one of their "Belmont" heaters in the lounge room. It came with the house so I'd assume it's about 15 years old. No problems apart from being a bit too small for the area (bit I've got a slow combustion heater also so that's not a real problem). Also I fitted an external thermostat since internal thermostats in general aren't overly accurate. But in terms of the product as is, it's fine.

----------


## Lucky Legs

Hi Ashwood, I've scoured the internet and bathroom supply websites and I believe you are correct there is literally nothing on the Australian market for fan heaters other than Skope (as high end installation). I've found this very frustrating (although not surprising with Australian market for just about anything!). The only other company I've found is www.atlantics.com.au but their heaters are either ugly or huge (in my view) with lesser wattage and also little decent information or high quality pictures to get a better application understanding - they have a heater called 'Plinth' and another called 'Tatou'. 
As usual the US and European (and Chinese) markets are overflowing with abundance of every conceivable bathroom heater - way beyond the plain and ordinary strip bar heaters and infrared heaters that cause you to freeze in the bathroom if you're not standing on top of them or directly under them (respectively) - in a nutshell they are inadequate for quality bathrooms (in my view, much like the inadeqaute portable ones you mention too that just collect dust and get under your feet and last one season if you're lucky!). Apparently people spend more time in the shower (wasting water) if their core temperature is not increased cause they dread turning off the hot water to get out of the shower  :Shock:  - surely it makes cost-benefit sense to have a full warm bathroom (and get to work on time instead of lingering in the shower!). 
The US brands I've found have multi-function combinations fan heaters (and are available as wall, floor vent, kickboard, and ceiling mounted forms). For example Dimplex have a model called 'TWH' Fan forced insert wall heater - which Dimplex Australia do not have available here!..hence my previous point again!). Other US products (although 110V) are good examples of whaty ***could*** be possible such as: QMark, Broan (Nu-Tone) and Air King which have an amazing array (google them). Also the Chinese market - although probably low quality - is at least thinking beyond the square with what nonetheless looks ot be good industrial design - combining fan extraction, with lighting, with heating fans and ceramic heat...but (least I harbour on a point) no such availability on the Australian market! 
I don't know when Australian consumers became so stingy about bathroom heating costs (my guess: Biritsh 'inheretance' since the invasion!), but surely heating a bathroom for a few months in winter for one or 2 hours (if that!) will not break the budget, and furthermore the crappy plug in portable ones that consumers simply accept as the ONLY available one (by and large) probably chew up more power than a well designed functional speciality heater made specifically for the bathroom...and their probably a heck of a lot safer compared to the way some people run a cheap 50 cent 'K-mart' heaters in their bathrooms that barely las t a seaon but jog of to get another one season after season destoying our environment with waste plastics etc! 
I fail to understand lack of Australian consumer demand, which is the very thing which drives supply - basic economics! I feel like a 2watt globe (about to lose my IP26 water proof rating!) blinking in a dark sea looking for a sufficient heater for my bathroom reno's - something I won't compromise on - I'm now looking for industrial/comercial heaters instead!...and if I have to I'll default to the Skope ones - like everyone else, but if I have my way it will in-ceiling heating - basic design ergonomics dictate the need, especially for small bathrooms like mine, and away from the hands of little ones!  :Cry:  :Annoyed:   :No:  :Confused:  :Cool:    

> Hi, 
> Anyone tried the Skope brand of bathroom heaters?? Feedback?? Example: Fan Heaters - Browse Products - Fan Heaters - Browse Bathroom Product Range, Vanities, Bathtub, sinks, Brisbane, Sydney, Vanity, Bathroom Product Comparison. 
> They seem to be the only heaters (other than the infra-red lamp heaters) that are designed specifically for use in bathrooms.  
> What do you guys generally use for bathrooms? I'm not keen on portable or loose ones as they either take up floor space and may become a hazard for the kids. I like the infrared lamp ones for their super quick heating but the intense light is not good for the bub when we do the nappy change (they tend to stare right into the curious light source). 
> Ta

----------

